# Undertakers Injury.



## LFC24 (Mar 13, 2011)

*What happened to Undertaker?*

When they showed his face I actually thought he was dead :/ Never seen him look so weak after a match, was he just gassed or injured somewhere?


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*



LFC24 said:


> When they showed his face I actually thought he was dead :/ Never seen him look so weak after a match, was he just gassed or injured somewhere?


I was about to make this exact same thread. People keep saying there are reports of something happening to him etc. but nobody will provide links or just say what they heard. Ive heard that he may of had a heart attack but you can take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## vegeta10 (Jul 29, 2006)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

selling?


----------



## BadKoopa (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

I think they were just selling the brutality of the match, and how far Undertaker was willing to go to keep the streak. I never saw the ref signal an injury any time during or after the match.


----------



## Spinferno (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

Died. Just like every year since 1999.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

Just a way to write him off T.V. until the next Wrestlemania.


But, if it's still real to you damnit, then keep on discussing.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

From what I saw anyways, his head was pretty damn low during the tombstone piledriver.


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> From what I saw anyways, his head was pretty damn low during the tombstone piledriver.


This. 

Trips could have held him slightly higher, with his grip just a bit farther towards his neck. Also take into consideration that Undertaker is much taller than HHH.

It's very dangerous to have the taller man in a piledriver clutch, it calls for serious injury.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

Hard to tell. Undertaker is really good at selling but then again he could have been really hurt. We don't know yet until something official comes out. They could be using this so he doesn't have to wrestle in the coming months, but who knows.

Edit: If hes legit injured then it probably came from when he launched himself over the top rope, barely gracing HHH and landing hard and awkwardly.


----------



## Buck Angel (Mar 30, 2010)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

it's called selling, folks. he was "pushed to the limit". it makes him look good, and it makes hhh look good. that's part of what we call a storyline.


there's a reason no signal was thrown. there's a reason they let him flop around like a fish for 5 minutes. come on, guys. think about what you're watching, lol.


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

He was selling the extent of the brutality he received from HHH. Taker was finally made to look vulnerable at Mania making his next Mania match (cena?) even more intriguing. Great storyline progression


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

Lol at people thinking it was a real injury. It's called selling, if he was really injured they wouldn't have let him bobble about for all that time.


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

You never know. Look at it from this perspective. About a week from when Jerry the King Lawler's mother died, they let Michael Cole trash talk her.

What the WWE won't use as an excuse for booking isn't much. Taker can be seriously injured, but the WWE can sell it to the audience.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> From what I saw anyways, his head was pretty damn low during the tombstone piledriver.


How sickeningly ironic would it be if Taker was legit injured by his own signature move?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

Selling or not, i was pretty worried, i just want him to retire not die.


----------



## stingafun (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

I would have thought that if it was a work that they would have done a lights go out and pyro hit with his disapering or something like that. The fact the call went silent and had no direction was worrying as well. If it was a "sell" why wouldnt they be calling "look how much this means to taker he will go to any length"

I think it might be legit and am looking for more info before i write it off as nothing more then a work.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*



InYourFace said:


> Selling or not, i was pretty worried, i just want him to retire not die.


Same here.

According to PWInsider:



Mike Johnson said:


> There were no major injuries coming out of the Wrestlemania PPV, although a lot of guys are pretty tired from the week. A lot of people are looking forward to getting through the TVs this week.


Link

So, I guess he was selling.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*










_"Okay okay i'm not gonna break the streak but i want him to take the beating and selling death like i'm the one who won "_


----------



## Dr S (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

if he was legit hurt i'd have thought McTaker would have looked abit more worried coming out straight after


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

Undertaker almost "DIED" trying to retain his streak. I'm amazed at how some of you thought that was a real. Undertaker is a damn good seller/actor.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*



4hisdamnself said:


> _"Okay okay i'm not gonna break the streak but i want him to take the beating and selling death like i'm the one who won "_


funny.

Honnestly though, I really, REALLY liked this. Making HHH be the STRONG, DOMINATING guy in the match actually made people want to root for Taker. Leading up to the match, i think more people were rooting for HHH...Taker was the cocky almost heel'ish unbeatable guy...yet they managed to make him look like an Underdog who managed to find a way to win....and they can take that storyline into next year's mania as well...make Taker look like it's becoming a challenge to win at mania, so people can get behind him/root for him.


Remember guys, the whole idea of the Streak is not for fans to want "Omg someone beat this guy already", but rather "OMG OMG is he going to manage to win again? Please find a way...Taker Taker Taker!!!". Kinda anti-climactic to the streak if people root against Taker imo.


----------



## AAR (May 23, 2005)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

hahahahaha.


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*



InYourFace said:


> Selling or not, i was pretty worried, i just want him to retire not die.


exactly what i was saying after witnessing him stretched off.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Just a way to write him off T.V. until the next Wrestlemania.
> 
> 
> But, if it's still real to you damnit, then keep on discussing.


:lmao This, pretty much.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

May be wrong but i just thought it was an awesome selling job to put over how close HHH came. HHH's ego is too big to not get something out of the match 4hisdamnself summed up my thoughts.

I hoe im right though because Taker did look a bit more than just totally knackered. Oscar winning performance by selling standards. Take a bow UT take a bow.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

First post here after lurking for a while...

I thought one of the pedigrees seemed to go a bit awry which is what caused it if it was legit.

I was expecting him to suddenly jump up and tombstone HHH though. I was getting ready to shit myself!


----------



## tariqs2 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*



LFC24 said:


> When they showed his face I actually thought he was dead


fpalm


----------



## RedMan1234 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

Its just to make the match look good and to see how brutal it was and to have an excuse for him to miss months again untill next years WM.
I was also very suprised in the match HHH seemed like a heel, I hope its a sign of things to come that HHH goes back to being a heel because he's awesome as a heel but i doubt he will.


----------



## Jobu's Chicken (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

well, whether he was selling or he actually did die (as some people think), he definitely took a beating last night. Awkward spots and a butt load of chair shots...I'm sore from just watching it.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

He was obviously just selling, he's going away again after Wrestlemania so they needed an angle to write him off.


----------



## AAR (May 23, 2005)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*



NJ88 said:


> He was obviously just selling, he's going away again after Wrestlemania so they needed an angle to write him off.


YES! someone who gets the whole point of "selling!" whoever said the quote "...i thought he was dead" congrats on continuing to make me smile  haha


----------



## kilon (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

It's partly legitimate and partly selling.

The news is that he has extensive back injuries, but if it really was this serious, they would have brought the stretcher out a lot earlier.
This doesn't mean that he is definitely injured for the rest of the year. 
But really, this is a perfect set up for Taker - Cena at WM28, now that Taker looked weaker than ever (and probably *is* weaker than ever)

And I'm sure the Hells gate wasn't the intended way to end the match, but the fastest to take care of Taker.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

Well I hope he isn't seriously injured, that was one great acting job if he was just selling the match. Probably just a way to keep him off TV until next year's WrestleMania.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

So is it a sell or a real injury? Iam worried for Taker.


----------



## Cammi2012 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

I thought that Trip H was the one who got hurt (left hand) and that they were dragging out the match in an attempt to keep the match going. I noticed The Undertaker was really slow moving and was almost taking cues from how slow Trip H was moving- to try to keep in synch.


----------



## Backspacer (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*



vegeta10 said:


> selling?


This. Cant believe people are questioning it. HHH walks out, Undertaker stretchered out. HHH = smartest man in wrestling


----------



## Tommecle (May 4, 2005)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

I don´t think that he was really injured. But Triple H´s left hand seems to be injured in one of the first moves of the match


----------



## Cammi2012 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*



Tommecle said:


> I don´t think that he was really injured. But Triple H´s left hand seems to be injured in one of the first moves of the match


Right? Didnt it look as the pace slowed down dramatically after that? Not too much action, just a lot of slow moving....


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

It's probably the backdrop from the table replay shows he hit his arm. Then later probably from the chair shots or Tombstone Pile Driver Taker had an injury worst than HHH arm.


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*



> - There are no major injuries coming out of WrestleMania last night. However, the WWE crews are worn out from the past week in Atlanta and most are looking forward to wrapping up this week's RAW and SmackDown TV tapings.
> 
> PWInsider


There you go.


----------



## Spot Monkey Jobber (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*



TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Hard to tell. Undertaker is really good at selling but then again he could have been really hurt. We don't know yet until something official comes out. They could be using this so he doesn't have to wrestle in the coming months, but who knows.
> 
> Edit: If hes legit injured then it probably came from when he launched himself over the top rope, barely gracing HHH and landing hard and awkwardly.


Hmm. After that spot the ref actually stepped forward and bent down to him to check up if he was all right. It looked like he had jumped a little too far and smashed his head against the table.

Let’s not forget Taker is a different generation, who take injuries in the ring differently from today. Some time last year (when was it exactly, I forgot) he had nosebleed in a match and it wasn’t interrupted, despite the current policy concerning blood. I think Vince respects the status of the Undertaker and lets him play by his own rules, even if it conflicts with today’s style. If the man is hurt and wants to continue I think they just let him.

This being said I have no idea what happened or if anything at all did. If it was selling, it was damn fine selling.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if Undertaker had been hurt legit considering the nasty looking head drive, IIRC the unprotected chairshot to the head, and Triple H (a guy shorter than The Undertaker) giving him the Tombstone, but I'm glad to hear he's okay though, damn fine job at selling!

- Vic


----------



## panther88 (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*



Vic Capri said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if Undertaker had been hurt legit considering the nasty looking head drive, IIRC the unprotected chairshot to the head, and Triple H (a guy shorter than The Undertaker) giving him the Tombstone, but I'm glad to hear he's okay though, damn fine job at selling!
> 
> - Vic


There was no unprotected chairshot to the head, his got his hands up to take the blow of the chair.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

I didn't see him get his hands up, both when the chair shot first took place, and then in the replay panel.

Nonetheless, that shot was just savage.


----------



## Stekeo1990 (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

i agree with what alot of people said and the tombstone was hit wrong, i dont see the point of him selling that hes hurt whats the point when he wrestlered HBK at WM25 he never sold that he was injuired and we still didnt see him again till around sumerslam i might be wrong about the summerslam but it was quite a long time after


----------



## ClassicJonno (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

The only reason I think he was fine was because of the way he fell out of the ring during the aftermath. Nobody would fall like that. I was down, step, faceplant, very selling like. I think this is a very good storyline so he's out til next year. Then on his 20th, he'll hang it up.


----------



## Spot Monkey Jobber (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*



Stekeo1990 said:


> i dont see the point of him selling that hes hurt whats the point when he wrestlered HBK at WM25 he never sold that he was injuired


It might be the only way to make people believe that the contenders for the streak have at least a shred of a chance. This year we thought he would go to at least 20 wins, so two more to go, which seemed possible, if he wasn’t too unlucky with injuries.
Next year, with only ONE victory to go, it will be all but impossible for him to lose. You conceivably might have ended the streak at 17:1, or maybe even at 18:1, but never at 19:1.

So to counter that he has at least to look weaker each year. Would anyone care if he just squashes some jabroni each year?
And also of course we DO all know the man isn’t getting younger.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

He was thinking that his GF was further up the card then him.


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

anyone else think the match actually wasn't that brutal at all and they had to talk/act it up with that level of selling?

no blood in a no holds barred match really makes them have to think of new ideas


----------



## Dibiase57 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

he was probably injured, as he gets after every WM, so this year they decided to sell it, and it looked like it worked.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*

im sure there were SOME injuries, as I don't think the hell's gate was the pre determined finish.


----------



## Spot Monkey Jobber (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*



gooner. said:


> im sure there were SOME injuries, as I don't think the hell's gate was the pre determined finish.


Why not? He had done his other signature maneuvers before in the match, so there wasn’t anything missing. Still, he looked a little awkward in locking in the Hell’s Gate, slow and clumsy.


----------



## Samford_Says (Feb 15, 2011)

Kayfabe or real? 

I just think he was selling the hell out of it like he always does. He will be back in 9 months to get ready for wrestlemania 28.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I can see him returning around Summerslam or next February. All it takes is for someone to say "I know your out there somewhere deadman, I know I can break the streak, I want you at Wrestlemania"


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Obviously it was fake. They wouldn't of showed it if it were real. If he is gone for an extended period of time, it would be so lame. How can someone be unbeatable and unstoppable if all he does is get "injured".

At most, I'd like to see him out for a month or so. He came back with all this build for one match? Really?


----------



## mistrymachine (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't believe the heart attack nonsense. If it was so damn serious, they wouldn't have had just one guy out there.
I would've preferred to see druids and a casket than EMT and a stretcher.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Kayfabe. We would've read reports on the front pages of news sites by now if he was injured legit.

- Vic


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

mistrymachine said:


> I would've preferred to see druids and a casket than EMT and a stretcher.


That'd have been cool, but I think the whole point of it was to get away from this idea that he's immortal. They're showing a mortal side to Undertaker (probably to prepare fans of the eventuality of him having to stop altogether and retire).


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

lol heart attack?

wtf?


----------



## Outkazt2k9 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think it is to show that he is finally breaking down and that the next opponent might finally put him down. And the usual break after WM


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think it was meant to tell us that he's either gone for good or he's taking a year off.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

What injury did he sell? I couldn't figure out what part of him was hurt. I knew he was selling something. Thought he was just tired.


----------



## Samford_Says (Feb 15, 2011)

Yea ive heard some people saying shit about a heart attack and whatnot but i figured it would be out by now if it was that serious. I just hate how they hype his ass up so much with those little videos and then he wrestles I mean entertains one match a year.


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

i couldn't tell ya if it was real or fake, but when irs came down with the walkie talkie, he did say 'mark' instead of taker. i don't know, but taker and hhh did go hard from the gate.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*The Undertaker Update?*

Anybody got a genuine update on what happened with The Undertaker and whether it was genuine or not, and if so was he injured or what happened?

Please don't post lies and made up stories, if there are any links that would be better.

Cheer


----------



## RKOY2JLeGENDS (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

Sorry I haven't got links but Triple H looked legit concerned. It looked like he was having a fit or something? Really strange.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

Threads like these always assure me how talented people like Undertaker are.


----------



## Samford_Says (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

yea he coulda sold sand to an arab last night.


----------



## Neeg (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

What makes you think there is anything wrong with him??

HHH wasnt a heel last night, He was trying to win by any way nessesary as has been staple for his character the past 11 years,so he was showing concern at the end out of respect for taker..

Also that "Doctor" they had at the end, if taker was legitmatley in trouble he would have been a helluva lot more concerned (go see hell in a cell 1998 and the attention mankind gets from medical staff)last nights doctor didnt know what to do with himself


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



Wonderwall123 said:


> Threads like these always assure me how talented people like Undertaker are.


This. If Taker's injury was legit EMT's would have rushed out to Taker instead of camera peoples.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I think it was just a way for both guys to look good

It shows that even tho taker won, HHH gave him a hell of an ass whoopin


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

_Kayfabe, b'y. The Undertaker is one of the best of all time. He sells so well; he should get into real estate once he's done with wrestling. _


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

*Did Taker really hurt his neck last night?*

Apologies if this has been discussed before, but I just watched the HHH-Taker match again, and anyone notice after the 2nd Pedigree (the one that came shortly after the DDT onto the steel chair), which looked slightly botched (Taker landed funny on his neck/shoulder), Taker mouthed "my neck"?

It would make sense that he really did hurt his neck, because Undertaker landed really weird after HHH's 3rd Pedigree -- on his left leg, as if he was protecting his neck from the full impact.


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

It's just the newest way for him to disappear until next year's Wrestlemania buildup.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Eght said:


> _Kayfabe, b'y. The Undertaker is one of the best of all time. He sells so well; he should get into real estate once he's done with wrestling. _


He already is into real estate in his spare time.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

He's just selling it so it explains why he will be gone for the next few months


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Dark Storm said:


> He already is into real estate in his spare time.


_Seriously? _


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Did Taker really hurt his neck last night?*

I thought every bump Undertaker took looked weird, looked like he could break a bone at any moment. Especially the suicide dive looked botched, HHH wasn't positioned right I think. As for what you're saying, I didn't see that but I kinda lost interest in the PPV after the shit that had preceded it.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Eght said:


> _Seriously? _


Yes. With a friend of his, IIRC.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Dark Storm said:


> Yes.


_Oh, well, there you go._


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Eh, it's just another way to write the Undertaker out of the storylines until the buildup to Wrestlemania 28. I honestly don't think we'll see him until next year. At least I hope not, with the shape he's in. Hopefully his match at Wrestlemania 28 ends up being his last. 

No disrespect to the man, he's my fav wrestler, but he's gotta call it quits.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

In that case then, it was a badly organized match that wasnt even close to HBK matches etc


----------



## Neeg (Dec 8, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



doinktheclowns said:


> In that case then, it was a badly organized match that wasnt even close to HBK matches etc


Can't please the kids , sorry for breaking the illusion kiddo


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



doinktheclowns said:


> In that case then, it was a badly organized match that wasnt even close to HBK matches etc


So you've only just discovered that HBK is a better in-ring performer than just about anyone else still performing? I think everyone accepted that the last 2 years were going to be hard to come close to.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

Fyi, if there's a legit injury then the Referee will make a X sign with his arms (signalling the EMT's). That's why after hardcore/dangerous spots, the Ref will quickly run up to both men and ask if they're OK. You might think that's kayfabe but it is indeed legit.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kayfabe, to make Trips look strong in defeat.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

I was in a worse state than Undertaker having just watched the event.

The amazing hate I felt for the entire match trancended whatever he felt.

Seriously, what a trainwreck of a match. It was NOTHING compared to Edge/Del Rio and Rhodes/Mysterio.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Kayfabe, they need a reason to keep him out until 2012.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

The only reasons I thought it might be real is because the guy kept saying 'Mark' (as mentioned above) AND Trips appeared to want to help him get up. Unless that was just part of the 'selling' and 'respect' or something. With Trips bein the sort of 'heel' for that match, I'd have expected him to walk away from the ring disgusted at having lost.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



Emperor DC said:


> I was in a worse state than Undertaker having just watched the event.
> 
> The amazing hate I felt for the entire match trancended whatever he felt.
> 
> Seriously, what a trainwreck of a match. It was NOTHING compared to Edge/Del Rio and Rhodes/Mysterio.


spot
finisher
kickout
spot
finisher
kickout
spot
finicher
kickout

And repeat...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

Don't forget the three minutes of both laying there inbetween. Thrilling stuff.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

There was just something not right about the match, it just sort of ended unexpectedly , brought in a sledgehammer didnt use it, very slow, and also a lot of down time , it was intense but there was no momento.

Bye bye dark Undertaker , welcome back American Bad Ass to finish of your career with a 20-0 last wrestlemania.
Maybe he could fight everyone he has ever beaten at wrestlemania one after another hahahah joking


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



Emperor DC said:


> I was in a worse state than Undertaker having just watched the event.



LOLOLOLOL..... my pocket feels the same way... i didnt even know you could feel your pockets hurting

i thought the match got off to a decent start... it took like 2 minutes to get outside the ring and taker to smash HHH in the steps and i was like "shit, already?" 

then the end was awkward, had one missed the ending of that match you would think HHH raped taker


----------



## ChristianMan16 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



Emperor DC said:


> I was in a worse state than Undertaker having just watched the event.
> 
> The amazing hate I felt for the entire match trancended whatever he felt.
> 
> Seriously, what a trainwreck of a match. It was NOTHING compared to Edge/Del Rio and Rhodes/Mysterio.


You're joking right?

Man, some of the marks on this forum are harder to please than a pregnant lady.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



Samford_Says said:


> yea he coulda sold sand to an arab last night.


Pretty much. Both men sold everything so well. 

No Taker isn't really hurt...if he was, they wouldn't just let the whole thing play out on camera, they'd get some real help out there!

One would have to believe that they are scripting it towards Taker "dying" as the Streak gets closer and closer to 20-0.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



Wonderwall123 said:


> Fyi, if there's a legit injury then the Referee will make a X sign with his arms (signalling the EMT's). That's why after hardcore/dangerous spots, the Ref will quickly run up to both men and ask if they're OK. You might think that's kayfabe but it is indeed legit.


This. Usually, if it's a work, he does it above his head, but if it's legit, he does it down by his stomach where it's barely noticeable. However, I don't remember seeing this at all last night.


----------



## CeNationDK (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

I actually enjoyed some parts of the match, but i will agree that it was to slow, and i would like to see the sledgehammer in action.

BTW: I read, that none of the superstars/Divas got serious injuries, so it's probably just to sell it.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



ChristianMan16 said:


> You're joking right?
> 
> Man, some of the marks on this forum are harder to please than a pregnant lady.


I'm not a mark. I've also been to more wrestling events than most of the people on this forum.

If you want to watch a match that is totally unbelievable and has such wacked pacing that you resort to timing how long each man is down for inbetween a finish and a subsequent pinfall and an invariable kickout, then you do that, but it got to such a stupid point, even worse than the first HBK/Taker match, if that's even possible.

Sure, it had emotion, but so did I, because I started crying tears of joy when the fucker was over.


----------



## Dylanlip (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

Last night, Undertaker got a concussion. You could clearly see it in his glazed eyes and his actions near the end. There's no question that he's hurt. Badly.

After that squash, I don't know if we'll get another Mania match out of him.


----------



## KOTM90 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

I thought the cody/rey match was a stop start awkward match but taker/trips just took the piss


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

to be fair most matches where quite slow and nowhere near as fluent as RAW/Smackdown matches, probably down to extreme over rehearsals, tiredness and nerves


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



KOTM90 said:


> I thought the cody/rey match was a stop start awkward match but taker/trips just took the piss


Rhodes/Rey will be underrated, but it was awesome. The dynamic and story told throughout was the best on the show bar none.


----------



## ChristianMan16 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



Emperor DC said:


> I'm not a mark. I've also been to more wrestling events than most of the people on this forum.
> 
> If you want to watch a match that is totally unbelievable and has such wacked pacing that you resort to timing how long each man is down for inbetween a finish and a subsequent pinfall and an invariable kickout, then you do that, but it got to such a stupid point, even worse than the first HBK/Taker match, if that's even possible.
> 
> Sure, it had emotion, but so did I, because I started crying tears of joy when the fucker was over.


How you can call yourself a wrestling fan when you hate on the best matches to ever happen is beyond me. Only reason I can think of is that you're actually a troll. w/e


----------



## CeNationDK (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



Emperor DC said:


> Rhodes/Rey will be underrated, but it was awesome. The dynamic and story told throughout was the best on the show bar none.


This.

I finally enjoyed a match with Rey, normally he is so god damn boring.
I also enjoyed the 8-man tag.
The fact that it ended in like 2 minutes made me happy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

*'Taker is fine... it was story telling people. Geeez


As for the match, I loved the ending but the rest of the match did absolutely nothing for me. 

Following the logic in that match 'Taker has never been pinned in his life. I mean how could anyone pin 'Taker? 

*


----------



## Austinfan4life™ (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

Cant please everyone...


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

I actually enjoyed the match, and i'm afraid to admit it but the non smark fan inside me came out of me during that match, and I totally got caught up in the emotion of the match. When Triple H gave Undertaker all those Pedigrees and then the Thombstone I forgot about logic and simple IWC mentality, I actually believedHHH could have won the match. The ending also got me as I thought he actually had been legitametely hurt or something. One of my friends who watched it with me, said that Undertaker hadn't stood up after the Thombstone, and I thought is it possible HHH might have botched it. I remember Stone Cold going like that at King Of The Ring 1997 when he broke his neck, and if memory serves me he didn't get paramedics either, I think he was helped out by the refs as well. So the idea that Undertaker could have been injured wasn't far away from.

But overall I knew Undertaker would win. But I do agree that there was something off about the match. But then again, there was something off about the entire PPV.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



Emperor DC said:


> I'm not a mark. I've also been to more wrestling events than most of the people on this forum.
> 
> If you want to watch a match that is totally unbelievable and has such wacked pacing that you resort to timing how long each man is down for inbetween a finish and a subsequent pinfall and an invariable kickout, then you do that, but it got to such a stupid point, even worse than the first HBK/Taker match, if that's even possible.
> 
> Sure, it had emotion, but so did I, because I started crying tears of joy when the fucker was over.


70,000 people screaming, shouting, hanging on to every moment of the match, and chanting this is awesome disagree with you. But hey what do they know as you are clearly the fountain of knowledge on how to have a great match, and them twenty year veterans nearly dying for your entertainment obviously dont know how to work a great match either.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



jblvdx said:


> 70,000 people screaming, shouting, hanging on to every moment of the match, and chanting this is awesome disagree with you. But hey what do they know as you are clearly the fountain of knowledge on how to have a great match, and them twenty year veterans nearly dying for your entertainment obviously dont know how to work a great match either.


*Is that somehow supposed to change his opinion of the match?*


----------



## Samford_Says (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

Yea there was just something a little weird about most of the PPV. It was an awkward night to say the least.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



jblvdx said:


> 70,000 people screaming, shouting, hanging on to every moment of the match, and chanting this is awesome disagree with you. But hey what do they know as you are clearly the fountain of knowledge on how to have a great match, and them twenty year veterans nearly dying for your entertainment obviously dont know how to work a great match either.


Forgetting the fact that they were not risking thier life (what a moronic statement), I did not ask them to, did I?

The fact they are such vets would lead me to believe they'd want a more old school match, because you know, they can be entertaining also. When you see guys kick out of everything and anything, when the match ends, you don't really give a shit, it just becomes the means to an end.

btw, I'm a Triple H fan, one of the biggest infact (he's such a great troll to the IWC), but that won't change my opinion.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

I honestly believed that he was hurt. I thought about the whole thing with the X sign and whatnot, but I was thinking that Taker wanted to walk out by himself. He didn't want to show how badly he is fucked up or maybe didn't want to lose his pride. How bad does it look when the winner of the match is injured and the loser gets up quickly? But yeah, now that I think about it, it being a work does make sense. HHH was owning Taker throughout the match but Undertaker triumphed at the end. Decent storytelling. The whole of the audience thought it was real as well. They all went quiet.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

There's really no point trying to change someones mind about liking a match. You either do or don't, another persons opinion wont change that. I liked the match alot to be honest, both men performed extremely well. 

Anyway, I don't know what to think about Undertaker. It looked weird having him ride up the ramp in that stretcher mobile thing, usually he manages to walk up there himself, gives that look back, raises arm, then continues walking. I'm gonna go with the idea that they are making him look like he won't be able to compete for sometime. Though, I also got the idea that it's like a way of showing that Taker doesn't have much left to keep the streak going. Triple H was very close to ending it this year, he pretty much dominated the match. So, maybe 19-1 next year, who knows.
I'm hoping that Undertaker isn't legit injured, last night showed that he can still give one hell of a performance.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

just leaving this here

*There are no major injuries coming out of WrestleMania last night.* However, the WWE crews are worn out from the past week in Atlanta and most are looking forward to wrapping up this week’s RAW and SmackDown TV tapings.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

The whole Taker stuff scared me, I'll be honest. If he was just selling, he's officially the best seller I've ever seen. This is the second year in a row he's convinced me he was truly injured, first last year with the leg... and now this year with the neck... or concussion, or whatever the fuck happened. 

I've given my thoughts on the match in the official discussion thread, but I'll give it again plus a bit more. I'm probably one of the few people that doesn't have it rated anywhere near 4 stars. The storytelling was good... although Triple H hardly died trying, and Taker looked like he nearly died, but if you can look past that, the way they built Triple H going into this match was perfect. I still don't believe in kayfabe Triple H could do that to Taker, and in all honesty it made Taker seem a bit weak... but yet at the same time indestructible. Like he wasn't the irresistible force, but more he was the immovable object. He just couldn't be beaten, but it took a miracle to beat Triple H by the end of the match. It's very interesting how WWE managed to do that.

Now just imagine if it was someone like Wade Barrett or Alberto Del Rio or Sheamus or Kofi Kingston (and yes, I'm just throwing names out there) but basically, a young guy that was in the place of Triple H and they had virtually the same match with Taker. That young guy would have been set for life for bringing Taker to the point of not being able to walk out. I think WWE tried too hard to protect both Triple H and Taker, and ultimately I think that's why they decided to have Triple H beat Taker within an inch of his life, but not beat him. I think they made Taker generally look weaker (although still a force to be reckoned with at Mania) while Triple H they made look the best he's ever looked in character... but I suppose if Taker doesn't appear until next year's WM, it really doesn't matter how Taker looked in this match anyway.

The match itself was good... I preferred Orton/Punk to it, and honestly I think I may have veen preferred Rey/Cody to it. I really wanted to like the match to and wanted it to be MOTN so Taker could have it for a fifth straight year, but I the only reason I could stay into it was the fact the streak was on the line. I mean, the first part of the match was very good, but once Triple H went on a destructive rampage on Taker's ass, the match got really boring. And even before then, when they started the false finishers it felt premature and like there was still more. 

But yeah... Taker's selling was phenomenal... assuming that was selling. I may not love the match but Taker's performance in this match was probably the best of his career.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

Just checked his condition. Yup, still the Deadman.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

Thread summary:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

They are just breaking the streak in a way by having him basically give too much just to win the WM match... that way he keeps the actual streak but HHH will probably go down as the guy that ultimately ended his career.

And seriously, both extreme takes on this match are quite annoying... it was a good match. Anyone saying it sucked is just being an insane mark and those saying it was one of the greatest apparently think emotional spot fests with little actual wrestling make wonderful matches. They don't. 

That is not to say it wasn't an engaging match that did its job.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

he was selling it, it was a great match, better than HBK/TAKER II


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*

Taker is an amazing performer,

The way he sold the spinal injuries by not being able to kip up looked real.


----------



## ChristianMan16 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



Adramelech said:


> Thread summary:


Post summary:

"I'm on my high horse because I know wrestling is staged and anyone who can't help but wonder if Taker is okay after his match is a stupid mark."

That sum it up? fpalm


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

It's hard to tell, I could see them taking his pulse, which I guess could be selling as it was obvious that's what they were doing, but I also noticed them checking his pupils, this wasn't done in a typical fashion that people would recognize ie. shining a pen light into the eyes, you see the guy placing his hand in front of Taker's eye, hold it there and then move it away a few times, I'm pretty sure he was checking his pupils there.


----------



## mayobk (Mar 28, 2011)

*update undertaker injury (credible source)*

http://twitter.com/FrankWWEClown/status/54984033301577729

Just saw The Undertaker leaving the hotel, and he's not in good shape. he put it all on the line yesterday, so much respect for him.


----------



## Sharpshooter 79.4 (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: update undertaker injury (credible source)*

There goes the "he's faking it" accusations.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: update undertaker injury (credible source)*

That really does suck. I hope the best for Taker, he shown last night he can still go all out. I don't see many matches left in his career sadly though.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: update undertaker injury (credible source)*

I honestly wouldn't say Frank the Clown is a "credible source."

Although, I suppose it's better than the usual "my best friend's brother's wife's best friend's husband works for WWE and he said..."


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: update undertaker injury (credible source)*

Pretty vague. I would expect anyone his age to be looking pretty gimp within 24 hours of that kind of match. The muscle aches and bruises alone are going to take awhile to recover from.


----------



## Austinfan4life™ (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: update undertaker injury (credible source)*

When you dont wrestle that often each time you do now is gonna take alot out of you.. he'll be rested up and healthy in a few months again..


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: update undertaker injury (credible source)*

_I don't know about using a clown as a credible source but I don't doubt it. Taker invests so much into his matches. He and his body aren't friends. _


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



ChristianMan16 said:


> Post summary:
> 
> "I'm on my high horse because I know wrestling is staged and anyone who can't help but wonder if Taker is okay after his match is a stupid mark."
> 
> That sum it up? fpalm


No, I don't think anyone is a stupid mark. Actually, I think it's a testament to the talent of Undertaker and it's great that some people can get so into the story.

Good job flaming someone for no reason through, bro. E-thuggin'.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

All internet reports have said no major injuries have been reported.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Even when you beat Triple H, you still lose.


----------



## Simply...amazing (Jul 2, 2010)

Dice Darwin said:


> Even when you beat Triple H, you still lose.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They wouldn't have kept the camera on him as long as they did if it were legit. 

I'm sure Taker is in a lot of pain. At this stage of his career, that's just a given. But what happened at the end there was mostly selling.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:lmao at anyone thought that he was actually injured. I'm glad that Taker is so good at selling that he can still convince people that he is actually badly injured.

Whether HHH booked himself to look that strong or not, it was smart booking. If Taker dominated the whole match, then what was the point of the match? If it was back and fourth than it would probably have never even looked like the streak was in jeopardy. By making HHH look so strong and pedigree him three times with the chair thoughts, it could actually make you believe that he had a chance to end the streak, obviously you still have to suspend belief.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

He isn't injured as has already been said. How are these things not obvious? WWE was playing it up for the camera, did people miss that? It's part of the storytelling and the story going into the match.

Triple H said he would die trying to end the streak. He said Shawn Michaels had gone soft. Throughout the match, you see Undertaker annihilated by Triple H. At one point, Triple H is taking pity on Undertaker because he's hurting him and Taker won't stay down just because he wants to keep the streak alive. Because if the streak dies, so does Undertaker. At the end, Taker is beaten. The only thing stopping him from taking the three count is the fact that he cannot die. He refuses to lose the streak. His last effort was the Hell's Gate which manages to stop Triple H. But at the end of it all, Undertaker cannot get up. He's lying there, his pyro going off, and he doesn't look like a winner. That's the entire point.

That's because the match does a great job of portraying something very important. It is all about the streak to Undertaker. He put everything on the line. He kicked out three pedigrees, lots of chairshots, a tombstone. He was destroyed by Triple H but he didn't want to lose so he kept on going. The decimated Undertaker at the end was the final part of the story. That was the consequence of him not taking the pinfall. It's also why you had Triple H crying at one point after slamming him with repeated chairshots. He was taking it another level and having to go to extremes in order to win. Contrary to what he said to HBK, Triple H has also gone soft and he realised it in that match.

The feud only had like two promos to build it up. How can people be fooled so easily when the match they saw took perfect advantage of the story it was trying to tell? This was a match based on big spots and pure storytelling and it benefitted for it. It also did a great job of keeping Triple H looking strong and actually put Undertaker over even more than he already is. The streak is special and the Undertaker you fight on that night isn't the same as the one who might be around the rest of the year.

Considering 20-0 is very likely going to be the end, this was the perfect set-up. They can take Undertaker off TV until next year when the Road to Wrestlemania begins and it will make sense. Undertaker is only here because of the streak. But as last night proved, he isn't invincible. How much longer can he do that? Next year has the perfect storyline already awaiting to be built off what just occurred.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Dice Darwin said:


> Even when you beat Triple H, you still lose.





Simply...amazing said:


>


I was wondering what HHH haters would say after WM. I have my answer.


----------



## AB_WWEU PWE (Mar 31, 2011)

I honestly think he was selling this to the crowd, but the look on HHH's face was different unless he was selling really well.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

For people certain he was just selling it you do realise that he was already carrying an injury walking into the PPV right? Just because no MAJOR injuries were reported doesn't mean he could have just aggravated himself a little. After all the dude did take a hell of a lot of bumps during that match for someone of his health and age. Hell even when that report was written there may not have even been any official message on Taker's well being at the time. 

Not to mention he could have just been gassed out and not injured. Dude has barely wrestled all year. He's 45/46 years old and he spent 30 minutes taking huge ass bumps. He could have just had 0 energy left in his body to walk out. Not to mention HHH did really look a bit concerned when he was walking out to the back & The report did say that some members where really tired. 

Now I'm not ruling out that he could have been selling it because he could have and if he was then he done it too perfection but until an official report comes out on Taker himself there is *NO* guarantee it was selling.


----------



## mike123123 (Aug 26, 2010)

AB_WWEU said:


> I honestly think he was selling this to the crowd, but the look on HHH's face was different unless he was selling really well.


this is a very good point. taker is the king of this kind of thing - he can sell me absolutely anything. if it had just been him there's no way i would believe he could possibly be really hurt. but when taker fell out of the ring at the end and triple h instinctively moved over to try and help him, he made me think twice. i don't think taker was really hurt, and i think it's all a work - but well done triple h for making me think about it...


----------



## Mr. Blonde (Nov 6, 2006)

I hope he's back in the ring soon but if it's like usual, we won't see him again till Slam.


----------



## phenom_123 (May 15, 2006)

Great news!



> -- 'Taker and Triple H were both banged up pretty good following WrestleMania but it's nothing serious.


From Wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Prince King (Jan 31, 2011)

Dice Darwin said:


> Even when you beat Triple H, you still lose.


haha exactly


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



Adramelech said:


> Thread summary:


:agree:


----------



## kingbucket (Dec 15, 2009)

The Caped Crusader said:


> He isn't injured as has already been said. How are these things not obvious? WWE was playing it up for the camera, did people miss that? It's part of the storytelling and the story going into the match.
> 
> Triple H said he would die trying to end the streak. He said Shawn Michaels had gone soft. Throughout the match, you see Undertaker annihilated by Triple H. At one point, Triple H is taking pity on Undertaker because he's hurting him and Taker won't stay down just because he wants to keep the streak alive. Because if the streak dies, so does Undertaker. At the end, Taker is beaten. The only thing stopping him from taking the three count is the fact that he cannot die. He refuses to lose the streak. His last effort was the Hell's Gate which manages to stop Triple H. But at the end of it all, Undertaker cannot get up. He's lying there, his pyro going off, and he doesn't look like a winner. That's the entire point.
> 
> ...


This.. a 100x this... It was a great performance and storytelling by hhh and undertaker and this is exactly what i got out of the match. rep for u


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



Hiplop™;9535356 said:


> he was selling it, it was a great match, better than HBK/TAKER II


Seen you post this around 32 times, approx. Let's argue that.


----------



## XrayZen (Mar 19, 2011)

Selling.
No doubt he was feeling some pain, and he really did look like the dead man down on the floor.
That goofy guy just feeling his head like you do when you try to see if a child has a fever, that gave it away as a work.
Here you have a guy that looks like he just had a stroke, and the medic is repeatedly feeling his forehead, that was just pathetic.
I think they would have been a bit more concerned than that if he was in a legitimate life threatening condition.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: The Undertaker Update?*



ashley678 said:


> just leaving this here
> 
> *There are no major injuries coming out of WrestleMania last night.* However, the WWE crews are worn out from the past week in Atlanta and most are looking forward to wrapping up this week’s RAW and SmackDown TV tapings.


The crew is tired after Wrestlemania. Shocking news.


----------



## ahorrig (Mar 4, 2011)

Taker is fine, or we would have had some more info. probably quite banged up, but with some rest, he will be ready for WM 28 and possibly his last match/s.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

XrayZen said:


> Selling.
> No doubt he was feeling some pain, and he really did look like the dead man down on the floor.
> That goofy guy just feeling his head like you do when you try to see if a child has a fever, that gave it away as a work.
> Here you have a guy that looks like he just had a stroke, and the medic is repeatedly feeling his forehead, that was just pathetic.
> I think they would have been a bit more concerned than that if he was in a legitimate life threatening condition.


If you read Jericho's latest book he reveals that for a long time WWE's go-to guy for injuries was a quack chiropractor (i.e. not a real doctor, not even medically trained). I wouldn't be surprised if that's still the case.


----------



## SES Soldier (May 25, 2010)

Anyone else think the stretcher vehicle was going to ram into Taker? Lmao.

Great selling from both Taker and HHH, I'm sure they were both very hurt from a lot of the spots they did but not as much as they were making out.


----------



## Raven8000 (Jan 6, 2008)

I guess we'll see him in a few months as usual with yet another come back.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

It's The Undertaker's superior storytelling ability


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

to make it look like it was the biggest threat to him and also so he can go away for a few months, it makes us think the streak is about to end and plays a huge part in next years match.


----------



## Darkside299 (Apr 5, 2011)

i read somewhere he had a mild stroke, after the match, and something about a fractured skull from all the chair shots.


----------



## XrayZen (Mar 19, 2011)

Darkside299 said:


> i read somewhere he had a mild stroke, after the match, and something about a fractured skull from all the chair shots.


"I read somewhere" posts are pretty useless without links.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*



4hisdamnself said:


> _"Okay okay i'm not gonna break the streak but i want him to take the beating and selling death like i'm the one who won "_


lol thats what i was thinking while Taker was selling death while HHH was holding his balls, chilling.
"Ha, look at you flop around like a puppet with its strings cut while I hold my balls"

Taker took a sick bump from that dive, since HHH was supposed to catch him, but he didn't even jump at HHH >_>. Poor guy is chronically unlucky.


----------



## Darkside299 (Apr 5, 2011)

XrayZen said:


> "I read somewhere" posts are pretty useless without links.


read it last night on associated content, but cant find it anymore, guess its not true.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I was worried for a while but when they let a couple of minutes go by without the ref throwing up the sign for an injury, I knew it was just very good selling to show how much Undertaker was slipping.

I really wanted Triple H to be a decent person for once and help Undertaker. When Taker collapsed from the apron and the ref, the other dude and HHH all made a move for him, I wanted HHH to help Undertaker walk to the back, not just leave and let him be stretchered away.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

This is why Taker is the best seller currently in the business. I was legit concerned for his health, and he's probably only banged up a little bit. Triple H was just as amazing. Best storytelling *ever*!


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Reservoir Angel said:


> When Taker collapsed from the apron and the ref, the other dude and HHH all made a move for him, I wanted HHH to help Undertaker walk to the back, not just leave and let him be stretchered away.


The ref told him to go away.

Selling or not, there had to be genuine concern for Taker from everyone involved, they would have to be straight up stupid not to legit check his vitals, especially his pupils to make sure he didn't have a concussion.


----------



## kenjiharima (Aug 13, 2010)

Was Taker's injuries made public? Like the time half of his face was crushed?


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

kenjiharima said:


> Was Taker's injuries made public? Like the time half of his face was crushed?


Yes, it was worked into the storyline. Yokozuna dropped the Banzai on him 2 or 3 times, thus "crushing his face."


----------



## Donny Bono (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: What happened to Undertaker?*



Gunner14 said:


> May be wrong but i just thought it was an awesome selling job to put over how close HHH came. HHH's ego is too big to not get something out of the match 4hisdamnself summed up my thoughts.
> 
> I hoe im right though because Taker did look a bit more than just totally knackered. Oscar winning performance by selling standards. Take a bow UT take a bow.


No. If HHH's ego was so big he'd win at Mania every year like Taker does. HHH has actually lost more matches than he's won at Mania. And to my recollection, all of his losses have been clean.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

The Undertaker is a veteran of the game, he knows how to sell a move or match like no other, he is 46 so it probably did take abit out of him, but I say it was mostly selling the brutally of the match and so the WWE can write him of until next years Mania.


----------



## martinielis888 (Apr 6, 2011)

undatertaker is big and he hit smart


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Very strange how Triple H said in his promos that he was gonna "die trying" to end Taker's streak. But at the end of the match, Taker looked like he was gonna, you know, die. If he wasn't legit hurt, this is still a good way to give him rest again before coming back for the 1000th time. He should retire.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Undertaker: Greatest Seller of All-Time


----------

